# Rockport



## Jason

Looking for more people to fish with in the Rockport area. I have a Mitzi skiff however most buddies I've always fished with don't care for working backlakes, instead would rather tie up and soak bait in the same hole. I have the boat and gear for some one with the same desire to chase reds wants to hop on. Too tough to work the pole and swing the rod to do it on a regular basis. 

Have to put an end to bait bucket buddies







!

Drop me a PM


----------



## Surffshr

Lonestar light in that can?


----------



## Jason

Chumps wasted all their money on shrimp and croaker leaving no booze money


----------



## ianwilson

wish i was in texas. 
Any one in a similar positon in south florida?
i would be game to split expenses and get on the pole


----------



## Smackdaddy53

When I fish I like to use my skiff when possible but it could be possible...
Wading with live bait is for googans.


----------



## Jason

Smackdaddy53 said:


> When I fish I like to use my skiff when possible but it could be possible...
> Wading with live bait is for googans.


I always pin them out and take off with a box of plastics anyways. They sit in the same spot in the boat while I go catch fish. Those invites just aren't going to be handed out anymore.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Jason said:


> I always pin them out and take off with a box of plastics anyways. They sit in the same spot in the boat while I go catch fish. Those invites just aren't going to be handed out anymore.


“No live shrimp or croaker? How are we supposed to catch fish?”


----------



## Onthefly91

I am new to this forum, migrating from a not so cool forum. I am in the same spot with my friends would love to fish the back lakes. Just sold my boat and in the market for a skiff. Happy to watch and learn while poling. Sent you a message. I can go week days or weekends.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Onthefly91 said:


> I am new to this forum, migrating from a not so cool forum. I am in the same spot with my friends would love to fish the back lakes. Just sold my boat and in the market for a skiff. Happy to watch and learn while poling. Sent you a message. I can go week days or weekends.


No GPS allowed...must be blindfolded at the ramp until you arrive at the intended poling destination...


----------



## Onthefly91

I learned these bays without the gps and winding down some back lakes blind folded sounds like a hell of a ride! sign me up!


----------



## SymmFish

Jason said:


> Looking for more people to fish with in the Rockport area. I have a Mitzi skiff however most buddies I've always fished with don't care for working backlakes, instead would rather tie up and soak bait in the same hole. I have the boat and gear for some one with the same desire to chase reds wants to hop on. Too tough to work the pole and swing the rod to do it on a regular basis.
> 
> Have to put an end to bait bucket buddies
> View attachment 89782
> !
> 
> Drop me a PM


Let me know when you are down in Rockport, that is where I mainly fish out of and no live bait soaking here.


----------



## jpipes

I sold my Majek xtreme and am currently boatless. Debating an Evo or Fury from ECC to fish the Midcoast more often. I'll be out of Saint Charles Bay primarily once I decide on the skiff. Love Rockport.

Debated a Vantage set up for wadefishing, but a new house and the ability to store the boat there has changed my priorities a bit....the vantage will be too big for home storage without having the blue-hairs at the HOA breathing down my neck.


----------



## not2shabby

There's a solid community of guys in the Rockport area you need to get connected with. @JDRProductions and others. Even more when you start wandering south to Corpus Christi.


----------



## sjrobin

The EC EVO with the elevated deck like Scott Null uses is an awesome skiff for Rockport.


----------



## SymmFish

sjrobin said:


> The EC EVO with the elevated deck like Scott Null uses is an awesome skiff for Rockport.


Scott has a Sabine now though doesn’t he? I thought he got rid of the EC?


----------



## sjrobin

Sabine Versatile is good for that area also.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Scott had an East Cape Fury non tunnel and now runs a non tunnel Versatile. I was just checking it out at Clark’s the other day, nice rig. 
I wouldn’t want 6” of prop below the hull with no jackplate for the Rockport area but that’s just me being an idiot that loves a tunnel and being able to keep my prop out of the grass and away from the bottom. If you don’t get a tunnel a jackplate will at least get you some setback and more flexibility versus only having tilt/trim. Just because you can run skinny doesn’t mean you should all the time, common misconception these days.


----------



## richg99

Tunnel vs no tunnel. There never has been a resolution to that question, has there? If no tunnel is good enough for Scott Null...sounds good enough for me. Knowing.. where.. the rocks are is the best way.


----------



## TexAg

I sent you a PM but I'm also in Rockport with a Mitzi if anyone needs/wants to tag along


----------



## Smackdaddy53

richg99 said:


> Tunnel vs no tunnel. There never has been a resolution to that question, has there? If no tunnel is good enough for Scott Null...sounds good enough for me. Knowing.. where.. the rocks are is the best way.


Baffin has the only notable “rocks” which are prehistoric worm mounds. Rockport is riddled with shallow grass flats and oyster reefs, no rocks other than a few man made cinder blocks guys have placed in openings to deter people from running boats through.


----------



## Jason

TexAg couldn’t figure out how to send pic in message


----------



## 024H6

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Scott had an East Cape Fury non tunnel and now runs a non tunnel Versatile. I was just checking it out at Clark’s the other day, nice rig.
> I wouldn’t want 6” of prop below the hull with no jackplate for the Rockport area but that’s just me being an idiot that loves a tunnel and being able to keep my prop out of the grass and away from the bottom. If you don’t get a tunnel a jackplate will at least get you some setback and more flexibility versus only having tilt/trim. Just because you can run skinny doesn’t mean you should all the time, common misconception these days.


I've got a non-tunnel versatile that I run around Rockport and POC quite a bit. I haven't had many issues getting anywhere I want with it. I recently added a jackplate prior to taking it on the Sabine Border to the Bayou trip. If I drop my speed a bit, I can run with it pretty close to jacked up all the way. I need to change up my prop a bit to give myself some more grip and I should be good to take off jacked up all the way. Brian always told me that you didn't need a tunnel on his versatile and I can definitely confirm that to be the case.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

024H6 said:


> I've got a non-tunnel versatile that I run around Rockport and POC quite a bit. I haven't had many issues getting anywhere I want with it. I recently added a jackplate prior to taking it on the Sabine Border to the Bayou trip. If I drop my speed a bit, I can run with it pretty close to jacked up all the way. I need to change up my prop a bit to give myself some more grip and I should be good to take off jacked up all the way. Brian always told me that you didn't need a tunnel on his versatile and I can definitely confirm that to be the case.


I’m glad you like it. What’s the shallowest you will run for over a hundred yards? Does it ever limit where you can fish around the area?
I’ve seen Scott’s with no jackplate and there’s at least half the prop below the hull so that plus 3-4” planing draft is at least 10”. With a jackplate I suppose it will lift the lower unit to just 2-3” below the hull?


----------



## SomaliPirate

Vat you have iz ze classic case of ze tunnel envy. Probably developing from ze mother und breastfeeding.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

SomaliPirate said:


> Vat you have iz ze classic case of ze tunnel envy. Probably developing from ze mother und breastfeeding.


I spit water on that one...


----------



## Onthefly91

Good lord that is hilarious!


----------



## 024H6

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I’m glad you like it. What’s the shallowest you will run for over a hundred yards? Does it ever limit where you can fish around the area?
> I’ve seen Scott’s with no jackplate and there’s at least half the prop below the hull so that plus 3-4” planing draft is at least 10”. With a jackplate I suppose it will lift the lower unit to just 2-3” below the hull?


Over 100 yards? I dunno. As it sits now with not the exact right prop and no cav plate, I'd say I can run it just a smidge not all the way jacked up for as long as I want. I think my new prop will let me go all the way up. As far as how shallow, I guess i run over and past all the most shallow stuff so i dont have time to drop my ruler in and measure it. Haha really damn skinny is the best i can say right now. 

I honestly just haven't and probably won't measure it. You don't sound too far off, wish i had a picture of it out of the water and all the way up to post for y'all. I've looked before and its pretty stupid how high up it can get and those that have come out with me to see where she can get into both poling and on plane have been impressed. I will say the JP did make a solid difference for my running capabilities, but it really just adds convenience for the places that I would have to pole over or into before. 

Next time I see my skiff, I'll take a picture of it all the way jacked up for you to see. Otherwise I'd be glad to show you, take you for a ride, and let you measure up anything you want.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

024H6 said:


> Over 100 yards? I dunno. As it sits now with not the exact right prop and no cav plate, I'd say I can run it just a smidge not all the way jacked up for as long as I want. I think my new prop will let me go all the way up. As far as how shallow, I guess i run over and past all the most shallow stuff so i dont have time to drop my ruler in and measure it. Haha really damn skinny is the best i can say right now.
> 
> I honestly just haven't and probably won't measure it. You don't sound too far off, wish i had a picture of it out of the water and all the way up to post for y'all. I've looked before and its pretty stupid how high up it can get and those that have come out with me to see where she can get into both poling and on plane have been impressed. I will say the JP did make a solid difference for my running capabilities, but it really just adds convenience for the places that I would have to pole over or into before.
> 
> Next time I see my skiff, I'll take a picture of it all the way jacked up for you to see. Otherwise I'd be glad to show you, take you for a ride, and let you measure up anything you want.


Very nice! Those are awesome boats.


----------



## Derek Radtke

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Scott had an East Cape Fury non tunnel and now runs a non tunnel Versatile. I was just checking it out at Clark’s the other day, nice rig.
> I wouldn’t want 6” of prop below the hull with no jackplate for the Rockport area but that’s just me being an idiot that loves a tunnel and being able to keep my prop out of the grass and away from the bottom. If you don’t get a tunnel a jackplate will at least get you some setback and more flexibility versus only having tilt/trim. Just because you can run skinny doesn’t mean you should all the time, common misconception these days.


Well said. Especially the part about not always having to run skinny.


----------



## fishgunner#1

just joined & saw ur post.im in port Aransas,have boat will travel. don't have a clue on poling a boat but willing to learn. need to learn the rock port area, wade & kayak some at lamar.


----------



## Ccantwell

If 


Smackdaddy53 said:


> Scott had an East Cape Fury non tunnel and now runs a non tunnel Versatile. I was just checking it out at Clark’s the other day, nice rig.
> I wouldn’t want 6” of prop below the hull with no jackplate for the Rockport area but that’s just me being an idiot that loves a tunnel and being able to keep my prop out of the grass and away from the bottom. If you don’t get a tunnel a jackplate will at least get you some setback and more flexibility versus only having tilt/trim. Just because you can run skinny doesn’t mean you should all the time, common misconception these days.


im in 6 in of water it's either an accident or on pole or drift lol


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Ccantwell said:


> If
> 
> im in 6 in of water it's either an accident or on pole or drift lol


You won’t get to some of the areas where I fish unless you do because you won’t pole an hour to get back in some of these back lakes and if the tide starts dropping while you’re back there you’ll be calling an airboat to drag you out! 
I don’t like running a skiff that limits where I can get, there are times when I need to scoot through several hundred yards of sub 6” water to get to the ponds and I don’t like chopping grass. Prop 3-4” below hull plus 4-5” planing draft means chopping grass in 9-10” of water. Book a trip with me and we can go hunt some fish.


----------



## SeaDrifter

I primarily fish out of Seadrift and if I decide to mess with the crouds I head over to POC. 90% of the time I am solo in the Majek Texas Skiff with a cooler fool of beer and the tank topped off if anyone would care to tag along. 




Michael


----------



## SymmFish

Anyone going to be fishing Rockport this weekend?


----------



## Ccantwell

SymmFish said:


> Anyone going to be fishing Rockport this weekend?


This an invite hahahaha


----------



## SeaDrifter

I will be working nights this weekend unfortunately. 


Michael


----------



## 5NPapa

SeaDrifter said:


> I primarily fish out of Seadrift and if I decide to mess with the crouds I head over to POC. 90% of the time I am solo in the Majek Texas Skiff with a cooler fool of beer and the tank topped off if anyone would care to tag along.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michael


What does the crowd look like in POC during the week?


----------



## SeaDrifter

5NPapa said:


> What does the crowd look like in POC during the week?


Not bad at all. Most people cannot get to where I fish so for the most part I only see others at the boat ramp.



Michael


----------

